# Weird News



## Cryozombie (Jul 2, 2005)

A Bloomington, IL policeman had a perfect spot to watch for speeders, but wasn't getting many. Then he discovered the problem - a 12-year-old boy was standing up the road with a hand painted sign, which read ";RADAR TRAP AHEAD";.  The officer then found a young accomplice down the road with a sign reading "TIPS";  and a bucket full of money. (And we used to just sell lemonade!)


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2005)

Heh heh!  Smart kids!  _*remembers seeing the DUI traps last night ...*_


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 2, 2005)

Those kids are genius


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 2, 2005)

There's a town on U.S. route 220 in Virginia called Iron Gate that has a reputation for a real Barney Fife type of law enforcement.  Speed limit outside of town is 55, edge of town is 45 and it drops to 35 through the main drag...3 miles in all.  Get caught running 36 and he'd leave the side of the road with a rooster tail of gravel to take you to the shoulder.  He was fired a couple of years ago for nearly killing a woman and child who were walking along the shoulder when a big rig passed him doing 40 in the 35 and he took off in "hot pursuit".  There is a house on the south end of town who posted a permanent sign in his front yard reading "speed trap ahead 3/4 mile".  Nothing the town's single officer could do about it as it was posted on private property.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2005)

LOL! Still, a friend was once ticketed in PA for "interfering with a law enforcement investigation" when he flashed his lights to warn oncoming cars of a radar-using cop ahead.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, I've been berated on the c.b. radio at work for telling other truckers where smokey is hiding for the day.  All in all though I think they expect truckers to let each other know who's sitting where.  That same radio has come in handy for more than one "bear" looking for a vehicle they were chasing and asking us if we'd seen it.


----------

